# Handling lizards?



## dihsmaj (Dec 15, 2010)

Does anyone have a list of like 1 to 10 of good lizards to handle? 
Disregard Beardies, Blueys and Shingles, please.


----------



## Braidotti (Dec 15, 2010)

The ones you disregarded are the easy ones to handle thou


----------



## jinin (Dec 15, 2010)

#1: Water Dragon
#2: Southern Forest Dragon
#3: Central Netted Dragon

These Dragons will *just* tolerate being handled, and even then it depend on the individual, i doubt anyone will be able to name 10 excluding the ones you said 'don't count'.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 15, 2010)

I meant, under ten, sorry.


----------



## Defective (Dec 16, 2010)

still i don't think that there are that many that handle being handled to much...Yoda loves it and shirt surfing.


----------



## 1issie (Dec 16, 2010)

Well Id say that there aren't others that hold as calmy as those 3


----------



## 92mags (Dec 16, 2010)

ive got a jacky lizard and shes fine with me taking her out and stroking her, very calm tempered, lovely lizard.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 16, 2010)

Frillies handle well if it's kept up.


----------



## reptilife (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a Gidgee Skink who is as good to handle as any of my Beardeds or Tiliqua.


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 16, 2010)

most skinks tame pretty well but thats more like them playing dead Source excellent skills at catching and relocating lizards


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 16, 2010)

the water skink i caught today didn't mind a head scritch. it was so cute ..it bit me though


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 16, 2010)

It kinda depends on the individual ay and ALOT of hard work. 

Youtube walking my monitor and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## jesskie (Dec 16, 2010)

Some skinks can become fairly tame.. my baby eastern waters r good


----------



## cris (Dec 17, 2010)

1 _Varanus varius_
2 _Varanus komdoensis_
3 _Varanus spenceri_
4 _Varanus trisitis tristis_
5 _Hemidactylus frenatus_ 
6 _Varanus tristis_
7 _Lampropholis delicata_
8 _Varanus Priscus_
9 _Varanus salvator_
10 _Tympanocryptis cephalus_

Anyone who hasnt hugged all these lizards or at least poked them with their finger to see if they jiggle are just noobs, most likely resposible for the current decline in the hobby.


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 17, 2010)

all lizards are diffrent ive have some water dragons that would rater run and hide then be touched and ive have heaps of geckos that run to your hand its all about letting them adjust


----------



## cheddah (Dec 17, 2010)

there is no list . 
in general they dont like being handled/patted like a cat.

i only handle them when need to, treat them with respect and most lizards will calm over time and maybe respect you in return. no need to handle them any more than necessary imo


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 17, 2010)

10 species of lizards that "like" handling = 0

10 species of lizards that "tolerate" handling = individuals in each species


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 17, 2010)

I meant tolerate, sorry.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 17, 2010)

cris said:


> 1 _Varanus varius_
> 2 _Varanus komdoensis_
> 3 _Varanus spenceri_
> 4 _Varanus trisitis tristis_
> ...


 
Yeah, I'll move and get a Varanus komdoensis.


----------



## bruce34 (Dec 17, 2010)

Why move? Just get yourself a V varius. They are great handlers lol.


----------



## dez86 (Dec 17, 2010)

My sandys handle better than any thing I keep but bit of time went into them


----------

